# Asking for your feathers



## Jimo (Aug 29, 2006)

This may seem an odd request but I am looking for a source of
goose feathers. I am not a hunter so I do not know what hunters do with
the feathers from the birds they bag.
I am involved with a Native American dance team through the Boy Scouts who hand makes all of the regallia that we wear. Goose feathers are ideal for some of the projects that some of the dancers are working on.
Please let me know if there is anyone that would be willing to help us out. Of course we would cover the cost of shipping, and send some photos of the finished products in return.

Thanks and happy hunting!
Jim


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are in the right place. I don't hunt geese, but I imagine these guys will set you up with all you can stand. Which feathers do you want?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been known to shoot a goose or two. Where you at and what goose feathers are you looking for in particular? And do you know where any birds are for me to shoot as I need help with that. PM me!


----------



## Jimo (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the responses! We are looking for the wing feathers of geese, most desireable woould be the grey goose, as they look like Eagle feathers (which are illeagle to possess). Every feather that we recieve will be used, so don't hold back.
Thanks again, I see geese all of the time, along with turkey and deer but that is only because I don't hunt....

JimO'


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think he is talking about Canada Geese. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are we talking birds or Vodka???????? :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys and Girls...DO NOT LET HIM PAY FOR YOUR SHIPPING...This could be a trap! This would be considered a barter...You can not sell or trade ANY MIGRATORY BIRD PARTS! If you want to be doing hard time and going to prom with your cell mate Buba...Then disregard this warning! Otherwise be careful. Federal agents often use sites like this to monitor activity.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can guarantee you that the Feds have better things to do than try to entrap someone who is giving goose feathers away. :roll:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

YOU ARE WRONG! You may gift, but if he is paying for postage, this could be considered a barter. If you want me to post all of the legal mumbo jumbo, I will...As a bird taxidermist I am very familiar with the laws set forth by the US Fish and Wildlife service. Don't believe me...Start thinking about which tux to wear to prom. I'm not saying this guy is a fed. But they do monitor sites like this and the subject title would be an immediate Red Flag!


----------



## Jimo (Aug 29, 2006)

Take a look at the federal regulations, please. I have and all I can come up with is the restrictions for possessing Bald and Gold Eagles. If there is a regulation for the migratory birds, I'd like to know. (really, can you post the info from a fed source? I have recieved feathers before and I'd like to know if I'm breaking the law, bad example for the kids, ya know!)
This is not a trap, I'm looking for craft supplies for a Boy Scout group. Very simple, but if you'd like to pick up the postage, that's even better, I'll end up paying out of pocket anyway.
Specifically, if I can get the wings of a couple of birds, we'd be in good shape for the year, we recruit new dancers each fall and they need to build their fans and bustles from these.
Jim


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I can guarantee you that the Feds have better things to do than try to entrap someone who is giving goose feathers away. :roll:


I still stand by this. If he is paying $2.00 postage, I guarantee you that the Feds will not bother wasting my time or theirs. Tell you what, I am so confident, that I will pay all fines/legal bills of anyone that decides to give feathers to a Boy Scout troup.

Gee whiz, think about it. How much pressure would the Feds get if CNN picked up a story about hunters donating feathers that would have been thrown away, to a boy scout troup and getting written up by the Feds.

I call BS on this one. Even the Feds are not that bored... :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/25-S-DAKOTA-PHE...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ41199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is one of many (hundreds) of auctions on eBay for feathers. I am assuming eBay is "fairly" familiar with federal laws with what can be sold, purchased and shipped through the mail?

I feel pretty comfortable in saying, "pluck away boys" !!!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Mossy, since when is a pheasant a migratory bird?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

faithsdave, I never said a pheasant was a migratory bird.

Here are other examples though -

http://cgi.ebay.com/NATURAL-BARRED-...8QQihZ014QQcategoryZ44913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-LOT-40-Mal...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ44913QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/35-WHITE-SNOW-G...ryZ44913QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the feds would have to have you hand deliver to them to have a legit case, otherwise I could put anyones return address on a package and they'ed get busted kinda hard to prove in court that you really sent them. Without a signature alleast. Besides we're talking Goose feathers and would paying shipping be a barter? I'm no lawyer but wouldn't a barter be something for something? This guy gets the feathers the post office got the postage, what do you get? Nothing = no barter


----------



## mndemohead (Jan 1, 2006)

It does seem like a foolish law, but it is the law. I also have some bird taxidermy background and any amount of $$ exchanging hands for anything from a migratory bird is a HUGE no no. Still dont believe? Go on ebay and go under taxidermy and try to buy a wild Duck or Goose Mount, You wont be able to. Only farm raised birds with paperwork. As far as auctions on e-bay selling feathers, I would be willing to be they are from farm raised birds. If there are any auctions selling wild birds or parts from birds they are illegal. The law is the law, as stupid as it may seam, but any taxidermist can give you 100's of horror stories about things like this. Just dontate the guy some feathers and pay for the shipping out of your own pocket, consider it a charity dontation. I pm'd him and offered him mine and I WILL pay for shipping.


----------

